# WTF happened? (Recommend me some old-school metalcore, also whining about poppy core)



## Shimme (Feb 4, 2015)

So I dusted off some of my old copy of Darkest Hour's "Hidden Hands of a Sadist Nation" and remembered how much I loved this stuff as a kid.



Bands like Darkest Hour, Unearth, As I Lay Dying, Shadows Fall - these bands fvcking rock(ed)!

Then I see a friend talking about this - 



And I have to wonder what happened to the genre. It seems like this sort of thing has become pretty standard, and it just isn't for me. The older styled metalcore felt like an exciting way for metal to get a ton of energy and a bit of catchiness without compromising itself _one inch_ (kind of like a second NWOBHM!), it seems like the new metalcore bands just want to make radio-friendly pop-punk with an edge.

Are there any new bands that are doing stuff like these older bands? Give me some hope back for the style, it bums me out to that some of my favorite music seems to only be able to put out something that seems so fake and corporatized to me.




I don't have a problem with people who like this sort of thing,I just can't stand the music


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 4, 2015)

I was never super into the old-school mid 2000s metalcore, but god damn...give me God Forbid, Unearth, or old Killswitch any day over the newer stuff.

When I was in middle school around 2006 or so, there were basically two types of rock music that were super popular: metalcore (meaning the early Melodeath influenced stuff) and what we always just called "screamo" but seems to be called "post-hardcore" by fans of the genre. I was more into death metal and grind, but definitely tolerated and liked some metalcore; the screamo stuff I've pretty much always hated. Most of it just seemed like sped-up pop-punk on estrogen for the 14 year old girl demographic. 

Somewhere later in the decade I started seeing more of these bands like Attack Attack and Asking Alexandra that were like a hybrid of the two. I think there were always some commonalities between the two sounds and the two scenes but somewhere along the line, these bands just decided to go full-on pop, make money, and bang jailbait groupies. 

That "emo" sound seems to have wormed its way into all the more popular metalcore subgenres. I hear it in a lot of the more popular djent bands and its the main reason I never got into any of that stuff (aside from Meshuggah if you want to count them as djent). 

But yeah...can't say I know of any new, old-school sounding metalcore bands, but my sympathies are pretty much the same about what that genre turned into. I'd check out the new At the Gates album and other Swedish DM if you like that melodic-yet-heavy sound..pretty much given up on ever liking American metalcore.


----------



## fuzzh3d (Feb 4, 2015)

Seeing as I'm only 18, I can only recommend a modern metalcore band that is good (sorry ). August Burns Red. Yeah, they get kinda breakdowny at parts, but there are no whiny lyrics or vocals, great riffs, and really good (I think) lead playing. Really haven't found that level of musicality in any modern metalcore. Start with "Up Against the Ropes" if you're intrigued.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Feb 4, 2015)

The second song is not metalcore, and that is probably your problem. Bring Me the Horizon is not that new either, being formed in 2004. Check out Suicide Season from them, that's a bit "older styled metalcore". If you don't like it, then listen to new albums of those older metalcore bands you like. Parkway Drive, Miss May I and a few other bands are still making music, you know. But I tell you, you're lucky, because the kind of "older metalcore" you're speaking of is kind of going to make a comeback, along with MySpace-era deathcore, aka "melodeath riffs with breakdowns". Just wait and see.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 5, 2015)

You pretty much have the top tier stuff covered. Darkest Hour, Unearth, Killswitch, Shadows Fall, God Forbid, All That Remains (through Overcome anyway). I also liked 100 Demons. I still listen to a lot of those albums. I listened to mainly thrash stuff before that and I credit these bands for getting me into the more extreme side of metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't really have much of a recommendation atm, but I liked BMTH's last three albums... unless they released an album after Sempiternal. In fact, I didn't care for the first album at all, whereas all the scene queens cream their g strings over what is basically a piss poor album only bested in the "shit" category by the first Attila album.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 5, 2015)

Just remembered a band I hadn't thought of in ages... what about A Dozen Furies?


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 5, 2015)

Darkest Hour is still around and kicking ass. Hell, even The Haunted is still at it...

These bands didn't break up or anything. 

I can't comment on BMTH or any of those bands since I avoid them because I know I don't enjoy them. I think you are giving these bands you dislike too much attention and credibility.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 5, 2015)

DarkWolfXV said:


> The second song is not metalcore, and that is probably your problem. Bring Me the Horizon is not that new either, being formed in 2004. Check out Suicide Season from them, that's a bit "older styled metalcore". If you don't like it, then listen to new albums of those older metalcore bands you like. Parkway Drive, Miss May I and a few other bands are still making music, you know. But I tell you, you're lucky, because the kind of "older metalcore" you're speaking of is kind of going to make a comeback, along with MySpace-era deathcore, aka "melodeath riffs with breakdowns". Just wait and see.




Dude, thank you. I haven't listened to As Blood Runs Black since I was like 19


----------



## Shimme (Feb 5, 2015)

fuzzh3d said:


> Seeing as I'm only 18, I can only recommend a modern metalcore band that is good (sorry ). August Burns Red. Yeah, they get kinda breakdowny at parts, but there are no whiny lyrics or vocals, great riffs, and really good (I think) lead playing. Really haven't found that level of musicality in any modern metalcore. Start with "Up Against the Ropes" if you're intrigued.



Overlooked adding these guys into the "fvcking rock" list 
Love the first three albums.



DarkWolfXV said:


> The second song is not metalcore, and that is probably your problem. Bring Me the Horizon is not that new either, being formed in 2004. Check out Suicide Season from them, that's a bit "older styled metalcore". If you don't like it, then listen to new albums of those older metalcore bands you like. Parkway Drive, Miss May I and a few other bands are still making music, you know. But I tell you, you're lucky, because the kind of "older metalcore" you're speaking of is kind of going to make a comeback, along with MySpace-era deathcore, aka "melodeath riffs with breakdowns". Just wait and see.



Dude this freaking rocks, didn't know that As Blood Runs Black had made anything besides that first album! sweet!

Also I listened to Suicide Season yeaaars ago and it's decent. Not great, but way better than their current stuff.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> whereas all the scene queens cream their g strings over what is basically a piss poor album only bested in the "shit" category by the first Attila album.







Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just remembered a band I hadn't thought of in ages... what about A Dozen Furies?



I'll check them out 



aesthyrian said:


> Darkest Hour is still around and kicking ass. Hell, even The Haunted is still at it...
> 
> These bands didn't break up or anything.
> 
> I can't comment on BMTH or any of those bands since I avoid them because I know I don't enjoy them. I think you are giving these bands you dislike too much attention and credibility.



A couple are gone, As I lay Dying is finished since Lambesis is in prison. Bands like A Skylit Drive and Asking Alexandria are huge, hell I heard some kind of musical abortion of a rock ballad from AA a few days ago on the radio...

But yeah, I can just ignore them. Really just hoping for some newer bands that are playing the older kind of stuff. I'm only in my 20s and I'm grouchy about this shit. Get of my lawn.


----------



## chassless (Feb 5, 2015)

i don't know that much about metalcore, but you could give 36 Crazyfists a try (their older stuff have a bit of a nu metal flavor) and you could also try Shai Hulud and Poison the Well (especially first 2 albums) for even more older school metalcore (they both sound even closer to 'true' hardcore as far as i know)


----------



## isispelican (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Ikiharmaa (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, Sleeper's first 2 albums are pretty damn good, everything else is bad.


----------



## vilk (Feb 5, 2015)

The Bled?


----------



## Rizzo (Feb 5, 2015)

Parkway Drive maybe? Love their early albums


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2015)

New I Killed The Prom Queen material is really good. Haste The Day is going to be releasing some new stuff really soon. Battlecross is pretty epic if you like faster thrash, shred stuff. All Shall Perish is supposed to be putting out some material this year somehow.

Honestly though, I agree with you so hard. I keep finding myself saying, wow this music's just not as good as it used to be. I feel like an old fart. The new stuff does not have the raw aggression and passion that the older metalcore had.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe a little bit too old school, but the earliest form of metalcore is my personal favorite. Bands like Converge, Coalesce, Botch, etc. It sounds like how I imagine a combination of metal and hardcore.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 5, 2015)

Abaddon9112 said:


> old-school mid 2000s



I am so f*cking old.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know that I would classify BMTH as metalcore anymore, and I think they are trying to distance themselves from the genre, probably to increase their longevity as a band and to accommodate Oli's vocal limitations. . . But what do I know haha

As far as your question I don't have anything to add that hasn't been mentioned. . .


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 5, 2015)

Man, I still throw on Unearth's The Oncoming Storm ALL the time. It still rules so hard. 
I remember hanging with my buddies in high school, and counting how many breakdowns that album had before we'd go into class in the morning.


----------



## vilk (Feb 5, 2015)

What about HIMSA

Also Poison The Well--or are they screamo?


----------



## vm27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol. Calling albums around 2000 old school. Anyway, PTW first album, KSE pre Howard Jones, Shadows Fall early albums are the shit. I also remember being obsessed at All That Remains before they turned to shit.


----------



## vilk (Feb 5, 2015)

I know that The Haunted is more like melo-death or hardcore than it is like 'metalcore', but rEVOLVEr is my shit.


----------



## Forrest_H (Feb 5, 2015)

Parkway Drive is still my go-to metalcore band, and I'm not too into metalcore anymore.

That rhymed


----------



## thrsher (Feb 5, 2015)

7 angels, 7 plagues
red roses for a blue lady
cannae
on broken wings
deadwater drowning
overcast


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 5, 2015)

vm27 said:


> Lol. Calling albums around 2000 old school.



80s thrash metal was already old school in 1995. So were 80s hip-hop, punk, and electronica. 

Definitely seems a little weird to me too to call it that, but what else could you?


----------



## SD83 (Feb 5, 2015)

Half of the bands listed (those that I know anways) I would have called melodeath, but I'll give it a try.
Reminding me of KSE in parts, and probably my favourite new metalcore band, Any given day 


Heaven shall burn, maybe?


And our local heroes, Neaera


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Brodessa (Feb 5, 2015)

A kid that I used to watch do some FANTASTIC Protest the Hero covers' band. 


Mario Camarena from CHON's metalcore band he was in for a short time. REALLY good stuff, but he left, and the band deteriorated. Good thing he did too. The other members didn't seem all that professional, or like they would have much in common beyond smoking weed. 


Really sweet Metalcore band from Canada, if you're into August Burns Red.. they're a bit like them.


A buddy of mine's band from a few years back. Tried and True Metalcore.


----------



## gunch (Feb 5, 2015)

Ye

These ....ers knew how to write


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 6, 2015)

"a ton of energy and a bit of catchiness"?

Definitely check out The Sorrow (pretty much every album is awesome):


Oh, Sleeper are awesome too (every album):


Some might like latest Still Remains album:


If you don't mind clean singing, also check out Bury Tomorrow:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 6, 2015)

What are The Famine? Maybe they might be worth looking into.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 6, 2015)

vm27 said:


> Lol. Calling albums around 2000 old school.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 6, 2015)

Parkway Drive
August Burns Red
I Killed the Prom Queen
For the Fallen Dreams
Killswitch Engage
Darkest Hour
Still Remains

Pretty much my go-to metalcore bands. Most others around now have too much post-hardcore/pop influence for my taste, but that's not to say there aren't also a few post-hardcore bands I enjoy 

As with any subgenre, there are bands at the forefront that stay awesome throughout the years and put out album after album of music that's constantly evolving, (but not in a downward-spiral-into-pop-territory sort of way) and there are the cookie-cutter bands that are sound copying, unoriginal sellouts who will put out an album or two that follow a specific "formula" for whatever sugenre is popular at the time, then fade into nothingness a few years later because they couldn't form their own style or they resort to making radio-esque tunes. For example, listen to ABR's "Thrill Seeker" album and "Rescue and Restore" back to back or Parkway's "Don't Close Your Eyes" and "Atlas"; it's still obviously the same bands, but they've matured as musicians over time. They are forefront bands. Now look at All that Remains' "This Darkened Heart" album next to "A War You Cannot Win" from 2012. They've pretty well sold out IMO.


----------



## indreku (Feb 6, 2015)

Caliban

bleeding through


----------



## Chris_Casket (Feb 6, 2015)

HIMSA 

/end thread


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 7, 2015)

You might be into my band, Saving Grace. In our early 30's and still playing early 2000s style metalcore haha. Love All out War, Earth Crisis, Arkangel etc 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiSUl5bJ5U0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr11Q1JIeaU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMc2nLuHdQ


----------



## kylendm (Feb 7, 2015)

It Dies Today - The Caitiff Choir


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's with any trend. People jump on board, water it down, then move on. If you didn't see djent coming around 2010 (obviously it was happening before) when deathcore was at it's peak, then I can't really tell you what happened. The old stuff is still there to listen to and you can always write in that style. I love Parkway Drive, Unearth, old August Burns Red, etc. If it was not for these kind of bands, I would not play metal today. 

Good stuff, just had it's place in time and now you can't play open open notes for more than two seconds if your younger than 25 without being labeled metalcore. If you are around 15, you missed metalcore and now call all new metal djent. Honestly, most djent bands are just metalcore bands tuned lower who discovered passive pickups and a delay pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2015)

chickenxnuggetz91 said:


> Honestly, most djent bands are *just metalcore bands tuned lower who discovered passive pickups and a delay pedal.*



And purrs.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 7, 2015)

No mention of Arkangel? (1999)

 


Merauder (1995):




Notable mentions:

Shattered Realm:


All Out War:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjYdKs4d5bI

Length of Time:



EDIT: If you never heard Arkangel before, please listen, you won't regret it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2015)

Cyntex said:


> No mention of Arkangel? (1999)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If you never heard Arkangel before, please listen, you won't regret it




They were mentioned a few posts back.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 7, 2015)

You're right, did'nt see it the first time 

Ah this thread made me check out some old more metalcore, pretty vicious pits back then. The most violent one being Sworn Enemy playing their set, I have never seen so much blood duriing a show!


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Feb 7, 2015)

Djent happened.

My favourites "back in the day" (lol) were Undying and Prayer for Cleansing


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 8, 2015)

Who knew Knights of of the Abyss became The Black Dahlia Murder for an album haha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 8, 2015)

A lot of bands are just lumped into the metalcore genre because they don't really fit into anything else and it takes a long time for a new style/genre to get a name. 

The new BMTH single is very radio friendly but their previous albums had a lot of metalcore elements.

Metalcore is still going strong. KSE, Unearth, ABR etc are taking care of that.


----------



## I Shot JR (Feb 8, 2015)

OG 90's metalcore is only metalcore

Turmoil 
Earth Crisis
Strife
Throwdown
Figure Four
First couple Bury Your Dead albums
Fall Silent
Day of Suffering (ridiculously brutal)


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2015)

Old school metalcore, you say?


----------



## Mike (Feb 9, 2015)

^ They're still playing too. No new material in years, but for some reason they do like 1 metal festival a year.


----------



## protest (Feb 9, 2015)

For some different variations of Metalcore..might not be what you looking for though

*Into Eternity*: Prog Metalcore



*E. Town Concrete:* Rap Metalcore



*Candiria:* Rap/Jazz/Experimental Metalcore


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey my Metalcore band 'Saving Grace' is flying over to LA/Cali to play Facedown Fest this year. Our third appearance. 







FFO Earth Crisis, Arkangel, All Out War, Pantera.


----------



## My Aspirations (Feb 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTnqrikm8yE


----------



## metalfan1999 (Jun 26, 2017)

https://open.spotify.com/user/122392694/playlist/5yn5Bj2X9SA86fuzDJtfCW 

The link above is a spotify playlist called: Know Your Roots: Metalcore

Credit to Tynan Osvald for making the playlist


----------



## gunch (Jun 26, 2017)

Every black market activities band circa 2005-10


----------



## JD27 (Jun 26, 2017)

Since this thread has returned from the grave, good time to mention just check out the new Darkest Hour. It is awesome!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 27, 2017)

The new Eighteen Visions is heavy as shit.


----------

